# Baum zeichnen mit GUI



## Kremsn (1. Dez 2009)

hallo,

ich habe eine einfache Klasse für einen Binärbaum geschrieben. Nun wollte ich eine Klasse schreiben, der ich einen Baum als Instanz übergeben kann und die mir den dann im Frame als Zeichnung ausgibt(Zeichnung aus den Werten des Baums verbunden mit Linien). 
Jetzt ist weniger das Graphische das Problem als vielmehr die Objektorientierung(da bin ich noch sehr unbeholfen). Wie muss ich denn die Klasse Baumgraphik aufbauen, was brauch ich da für Instanzmethoden usw..Vielleicht ist jemand so nett und malt mir ne BeispielStruktur dafür.

das was ich bisher hab im Anhang


----------



## Marco13 (1. Dez 2009)

Mehr als ein paar class-files würden die relevanten Teile der java-Dateien helfen


----------

